# Recall after 21 years still getting done!!!



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey, if you want to see if you have a recall just go to Nissan. I'm getting new fuel injectors and presure regulater and other parts. Parts cost about 500.00 bucks. :cheers:


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

it took my dealership four months to get my car done.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

fokis02 said:


> Hey, if you want to see if you have a recall just go to Nissan. I'm getting new fuel injectors and presure regulater and other parts. Parts cost about 500.00 bucks. :cheers:


....really?.... Did you pay 500 bux or did they? That wud be awesome heh.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is not a recall; it is a service campaign.

And it is supossed to be free of charge to you.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

how do i know if my Z needs parts?
and how do I know if I need the recalled injectors?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> how do i know if my Z needs parts?
> and how do I know if I need the recalled injectors?


Go to your dealer and have them look up your vin to see if the campaign has been done or not.


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

they told me that it was a recall, and it's no going to cost a dime.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

fokis02 said:


> they told me that it was a recall, and it's no going to cost a dime.


Well then they were wrong too. It is a service campaign not a recall.


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

it's FREE so that is okay with me.....


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

im glad it was free, they said if they had to charge me it would have been about a grand, but man they took their time doing it.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

well lucky for you. i went into my dealership last fall to see if i had any recalls or tsb's on my 86. they ran my vin and said it never had one out for it. from this forrums i was under the impression that all z31's had atleast the injector recall.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> well lucky for you. i went into my dealership last fall to see if i had any recalls or tsb's on my 86. they ran my vin and said it never had one out for it. from this forrums i was under the impression that all z31's had atleast the injector recall.


Try another dealership. It should be under recall for all years. At least through 87. Z31.com should have information on this.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> well lucky for you. i went into my dealership last fall to see if i had any recalls or tsb's on my 86. they ran my vin and said it never had one out for it. from this forrums i was under the impression that all z31's had atleast the injector recall.


They all have a service campaign out for them. Your dealer lied go to another, and then report yours to Nissan North America.


----------



## maurola (Mar 9, 2005)

*How did you get them to do it*



fokis02 said:


> Hey, if you want to see if you have a recall just go to Nissan. I'm getting new fuel injectors and presure regulater and other parts. Parts cost about 500.00 bucks. :cheers:


I contacted Nissan on my car and all I have got so far is the runaround. I even have the original recall notice with the car's vin number on it. Thanks, LA


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

hmm i didnt know anything about this, what was wrong with the injectors?? i dont live real close to any dealerships but could this be done over the net, checkin the vin number i mean? and has anyone had a recall or service w/e on their 88????


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

turboZX said:


> hmm i didnt know anything about this, what was wrong with the injectors?? i dont live real close to any dealerships but could this be done over the net, checkin the vin number i mean? and has anyone had a recall or service w/e on their 88????


The injectors leaked, which caused fires. 

Call 1-800-Nissan-1, and have your vin# ready.

I'm sure plenty of people have done the recall on 88's, it affected all years of z31's.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i caales nissan north america and gave them the vin on my 86 and they said it never had a recall on it or a service campaign. what should be my next route of i have one???


----------



## GElite (Mar 9, 2005)

turboZX said:


> hmm i didnt know anything about this, what was wrong with the injectors?? i dont live real close to any dealerships but could this be done over the net, checkin the vin number i mean? and has anyone had a recall or service w/e on their 88????


You can goto "nissanmotors.com" and check for recalls but they are not always listed. Last week I checked for any recalls on my 02 Altima and there were not any new ones listed but when I called to check for parts to fix my clogged up exaust I made them check the VIN and there is a Exaust and Engine recall. Its at the dealership now getting a new 2.5 Engine and exaust, now thats a pretty big recall, thats probably why Nissan is keeping it quiet. Its costing them some $5000 for parts and labor. Its cool though, I had 100,114 miles on it and now it has none :thumbup:


----------



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

*recall*

was the recall on just he turbos or what. Just asking because i have an 86 in rebuilding and i have not replaced my inj.


----------

